# Virus/Malware warning!



## Guto

For the past couple days, occasionally when I open a page on SOTW it gets re-directed to another page saying my computer has a virus, and it gives me a button to clean it.
I tried assessing SOTW on another computer and got the same issue. I suspect some malware has installed on the SOTW servers. Can administrators check please?
Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Pete Thomas

I've moved this from the saxophone forum - please note there is more chance of fixing stuff like this if posted in the appropriate subforum. The VS admins psrobably don't watch the saxophone disciussion but we hope they watch this forum!


----------



## pontius

Has not happened to me. I am using firefox on a Linux Mint OS.

edit: also using ad-block plus BTW


----------



## AddictedToSax

I'm using MS Edge and Bing browser and haven't had a problem yet. I also use Webroot and it hasn't reported any issues.


----------



## lydian

I get the same pop-ups in Safari on iPhone every few minutes. Let me know if you need details like the websites I get redirected to.


----------



## 1saxman

I've got that from time to time but not from here yet. All I do is instantly cut power to the whole system, modem and all. After everything re-boots, its gone. I have everything plugged into one Belkin power strip with a red 'kill' button situated at the back of my desk in easy reach - I think my average kill time from one of those phony ads is about 2 seconds.


----------



## lesacks

Hard to know, but his can be a DNS hijack rather than the sotw site.

Consider using, for example, the Google dns servers. Might help.

https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using

Or openDNS

https://www.opendns.com/setupguide/#familyshield


----------



## Guto

Using Safari here too. Had this happen on 2 different Macs.



mdavej said:


> I get the same pop-ups in Safari on iPhone every few minutes. Let me know if you need details like the websites I get redirected to.


----------



## Guto

lesacks said:


> Hard to know, but his can be a DNS hijack rather than the sotw site.
> 
> Consider using, for example, the Google dns servers. Might help.
> 
> https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using


A *Google* DNS ? No, thanks.


----------



## lesacks

Guto said:


> A *Google* DNS ? No, thanks.


You use Mac's and Safari...


----------



## fudidudi

This sounds like the annoying hijack redirect that happens regularly for me on most platforms. It masquerades as a virus alert ("Hello, <service provider goes here> user") in order for you to install or disclose something. My bet is that there is nothing wrong with the forum site itself. No idea where this sort of thing comes from though. Ads?


----------



## kfoster

I also am having this problem using Safari on a MacBook.


----------



## Dave Dolson

I experienced this several times last week on SOTW. I just closed it and did not do anything abou it. With others reporting the same thing, I suspect it isn't something in MY computer, but associated with SOTW. DAVE

edit: MacBook Pro/Safari


----------



## lydian

I'll add that I keep about 10 tabs open on Safari and currently only experience the issue with SOTW. I have had similar issue with another site in the past. When I reported the issue to that site, they made some changes, and the problem went away. I don't have details, but I think it was related to a certain advertiser.

I'm not convinced about the DNS redirect theory because it happens pretty much at random when I'm not loading, reloading or doing any navigation at all. Would a DNS lookup only occur when a page first loads (or some component on that page)? Plus, I already use Google DNS servers, and the problem still occurs.


----------



## milandro

I have avast running and it doesn't signal any " virus" infection, mind you I have also opted out from " targeted ads" ( which is an option you get if you open this page under anonymous surfing).

If you have ever accepted you may have accepted the wrong thing (click twice to expand, this is only a screen shot!)/
.

I use safari and I am on a Imac by the way avast definitions of a visrus have been adjourned right now and nothing has triggered anything.


----------



## lesacks

mdavej said:


> I'm not convinced about the DNS redirect theory because it happens pretty much at random when I'm not loading, reloading or doing any navigation at all. Would a DNS lookup only occur when a page first loads (or some component on that page)? Plus, I already use Google DNS servers, and the problem still occurs.


Fair enough. 
Looks like that thought won't help.

It does seem that the vulnerability is in Safari


----------



## wanderso

AdBlock is a highly-rated free Safari extension in the Apple Safari Extension "store." (Click second item down under Safari in menu bar, "Safari Extensions.")

Really simple to set up and works very well for me. It may or may not block redirects--I do not see them.

Occasionally a news site may not load without "Disable Ad Blocker." In this case, it is simple to pause AdBlock, or set it to permit ads on only that site.

I forgot to unpause AdBlock and visited CNN--what a ton of crap! I cannot imagine how anyone uses the web without an ad blocker.


----------



## milandro

I don’t even think that a real virus alert is the matter, jus a fake advert, very common


----------



## Dave Dolson

It happened to me again this AM when looking at the SUGGESTIONS thread. Above is what I copied out of the top bar that contains the address of whatever is on the screen (I don't know the name of that bar). 

When my pages re-directed to this virus-warning screen, I couldn't close it or do anything. So I quit SOTW and Safari, then re-opened Safari and SOTW. That got me out of it. This does not happen on any other site or system in my MacBook. Annoying, to say the least. DAVE

edit: There were more letters and computer gobbldeegook than is shown in my post when I copied that bar.

edit 2: I took out the link as suggested by Pete..


----------



## Pete Thomas

Dave Dolson said:


> edit: There were more letters and computer gobbldeegook than is shown in my post when I copied that bar.


No kidding:

Using the code tags to show the whole link without it being an actual link:



Code:


http://your-mac-security-analysis.net.omhlffye.kf84sxkdnxe9ayj8iufnfpulaekryviestcxg.xyz/fx/en/index.php?browser=Safari&fred=1&app=Mac%20Speedup%20Pro&hul=rs.eujmj3g.space&cep=bGlMislxg2DjJk0QiXHjHPLn1gqMjHZm-2Uipr5eM1u_3HtkYexDa4Dm9Ut-FDDoicDgARVJPNKSr1wpGDWe5mUmVBm1lPW6aor7lxSdxJOwu853EEiONuXN89KW2jBPE8hfPoBjsUYBMBQdHwk3UduJOdEMsmCPBmi1PdTbfUIm2XSsStNFv8gIKKIdv6a5btKt2l0MQh5eb8QY0R909KJ7ftKQGEPlEQrn-W2_crgbXynQWUsqRKbNf2K8KhhMZAy3M9o6iE4hK_F-WpgVt7Pwb30fLLibdoiCh-CRmZDNfycB4ISuHK012l2ceiklYjNjp4q6wFRvQ_hn27MlWI6TSi9ZDKNExXPMXHpvrSkZcFNxhT_nZ_hbGXnZZqLvs3UhFcZwED13KUBd392f5NVyy3XUDgqUnUljS4Hou4i0MMZNxOnsEjtp28MuzVyY4oZrGFml5gJpppMMjjY6qfOre5lidULa6mwcE_sYIzKHV9rJ2RYqCr_NA6rH4K6DOBO6QYbEHeRW_PSKWNQC-4gEmHrEL5YAUPVMmruRnEFLmfZCxB-Nq1T7SOooc4lhLVUo1-5mtfAJ-F3qEcd2gg&_=BAYAXZtZuQFdm1m5gAGBAcAAIAk1RE4SGumvAVZytoWNRVVTIjcXYobYgWOboT8x5nM1wQAgxfknESrI91TYxVwz2Yy5PL6-W4L3OQyONRvszeK-BoM#b

_EDIT: That is the full link, just for demosntration purposes, not intended to be an instruction for people to go there!_


----------



## Dave Dolson

. . . and, it happened AGAIN just now while looking at the Pads and resonators thread. DAVE


----------



## Pete Thomas

Dave, (and anone) I think this may well be some bad code in an ad being served, but there is a piece of software that will find any malware on your Macbook

https://www.malwarebytes.com/

This is is good, it was recommended to me by Apple support

One source of malware is a very common (fake) reminder that your browser needs the latest Adobe Flash It's worth checking because this particlaur one is not a virus as such but can cause odd ads to be served.

Just run malwarebytes (free) it will tell you of anything dodgy.


----------



## milandro

The only way for me to get the alert was to click on the link posted by Pete!:twisted:

My take on this ( I suppose Pete was joking, correct me if I am wrong) is that these are really just pop up ads are noting else that ads for some sort of clean up system ( which in itself is a dangerous thing if you don’t know where it comes from.

I would suggest all mac users to download AVASt or something like that.

Also, you can raise a system firewall and of course do all the uogrades when they are suggested.


----------



## Pete Thomas

milandro said:


> My take on this ( I suppose Pete was joking, correct me if I am wrong)


No I was recommending Malwarebytes - it is safe and very good.


----------



## milandro

Pete Thomas said:


> No I was recommending Malwarebytes - it is safe and very good.


you also posted, in clear a link which I then clicked triggering " the alarm" ( I am running once again avast t have a check)


----------



## MLucky

I'm not experiencing this problem, having accessed SOTW via both Mac and PC using Firefox and Explorer. Since it's not affecting everyone, it's reasonable to assume there is something about some users' systems that is vulnerable to this kind of malware, which essentially hijacks your browser and tries to make the user panic so that you will divulge personal information and/or purchase some service. If this were happening to me, I would look into installing some additional malware and virus protections.


----------



## Pete Thomas

milandro said:


> you also posted, in clear a link which I then clicked triggering " the alarm" ( I am running once again avast t have a check)


Sorry, that was just a reply to Dave mentioning that the long links get truncated, and how to use the bbcode code tag to show a full link text (without it being an actual link) It was for demonstrational information purposes, I had mistakenly thought it was clear, I now see it wasn't so have edited my post. maybe Dave should edit out the link also (although previousy VSAdmin have asked for these)

So for future refernce for anyone, when posting an example of a dodgy link please use the code tags in the editor (the icon that looks like this: *#*). This shows the URL for troubleshooting, but you cannot just click to get to the page.

This is the good site for highly recommended malway seraching and quarantining:

https://www.malwarebytes.com/


----------



## Dave Dolson

Pete: I edited out that link. 

I'm not going to load any malware software into my machine. Every time I deal with Apple, they assure me that Mac systems are not "usually" hacked (or whatever the techie-word is for malware entering the system). Yes, I realize that the tech-scene changes every minute, but even in my un-informed mind, the issue appears to me to be associated with SOTW and not my computer. I'll stand by now for all the rants . . . DAVE


----------



## VSadmin

If anyone has the URL of the page you are directed to, I'd like you to send it my way. We'll take a look and see what can be done.

If you are noticing it only occurring on certain sections, threads, or pages of the site, that would be good to know, but based on the reports so far I don't think that's the case

Kevin


----------



## milandro

avast found nothing on my computer and I have no redirect to any other place


----------



## Keshr

I only have a problem when I use the mobile version of SOTW. I get a redirect to "viralupdatestoday" and also get fake contest pop-ups. It only happens on SOTW and only on my phone. It is completely random; the only pattern is that it sometimes takes me back to the top of the thread first. It also does not happen at all if I am replying to a post.
I have MalwareBytes installed, and up to date, but does not find anything resident on my device.


----------



## Grumps

1saxman said:


> I've got that from time to time but not from here yet. All I do is instantly cut power to the whole system, modem and all. After everything re-boots, its gone.


Easier to open your Task Manager by hitting Ctrl, Alt, Del, highlight your browser and shut it down that way without turning the whole thing off.


----------



## Dave Dolson

Kevin: See Pete's post 20 for the URL I posted but removed later at Pete's suggestion. It is still in Pete's post. DAVE


----------



## milandro

really these " alerts" are just there to scare you and " sell" something and that is a " clean up" mind you, If you agree to such a " clean up" they probably WILL clean you up (in the sense of robbing you), because then you let something loose on your computer that they have sent you. Something that is designed to take over your computer.

I relay on AVAST. You can also chose to stop automatic Pop-ups.

Read this

https://support.intego.com/hc/en-us/articles/207113578-About-the-Web-Browser-Pop-up-Alert-Scam

https://eccitsolutions.com/avoid-falling-victim-fake-malware-alerts/

https://whatismyipaddress.com/scareware

If you are worried DO follow these links but I will paste here the content of one which supports what I am saying

_"...What You Should Do If You See One of These Windows?

It's important to understand that this is not a computer virus, and your Mac has not been infected with any malware. It is also very important that you do NOT call the phone number listed in this window. This is a scam, and you should not spend any money or share your personal information with anyone to get rid of these messages. If you do happen to call one of these phone numbers, you will more than likely be asked to install special software on your Mac that will allow them to remotely access information on your computer and possibly compromise your system further. ..."_


----------



## Reedsmith

After a couple of dodgy links, including a wannabee 'ransomware' threat, I used a trial of an antivirus product (free with my broadband). When the free year ended, I upgraded to a paid version; it covers 10 devices, if needed. I had seen how much of our lives are online, and thus vulnerable!
Other products are available, but this one (Norton) seems thorough.


----------



## VSadmin

Dave Dolson said:


> Kevin: See Pete's post 20 for the URL I posted but removed later at Pete's suggestion. It is still in Pete's post. DAVE


Thanks. I missed that yesterday.

I'll send along for tracking and blocking on my end.

Kevin


----------



## Dave Dolson

Kevin: It happened again just now . . .

http://your-mac-security-analysis.n...rMbEQdTpQ_FBTMODdoWuAS59cCImpfm79TQYx4UQpdA#b

When this re-directed page comes up, it will not go away unless I quit SAFARI on my MacBook and then re-open SAFARI and then SOTW. Annoying at the least.

I am not going to install another anti-virus or anti-pop-up program on my computer. DAVE


----------



## milandro

you don't have to install any anti pop-up , it is already part of your system, go to Safari preferences and set it up










The pop up windows alarming you are nothing more than a pop up advert, there is no malware that they are verifying they are just scaring you to make you do something really dangerous


----------



## PigSquealer

VSadmin said:


> If anyone has the URL of the page you are directed to, I'd like you to send it my way. We'll take a look and see what can be done.
> 
> If you are noticing it only occurring on certain sections, threads, or pages of the site, that would be good to know, but based on the reports so far I don't think that's the case
> 
> Kevin


Kevin, 29 years of using Mac's and this is a first. Problem started on or about Oct.3. Whacked out my phone & iPad. Took a screenshot didn't open anything. Sorry I didn't get the complete address. Hope this works. Thanks for the help.
G


----------



## milandro

PigSquealer said:


> Kevin, 29 years of using Mac's and this is a first. Problem started on or about Oct.3. Whacked out my phone & iPad. Took a screenshot didn't open anything. Sorry I didn't get the complete address. Hope this works. Thanks for the help.
> G


Read, please the links I gave before, these are fake alerts

https://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-virus-alert-from-apple-scam/
_
" These "Virus Alert from Apple" alerts are nothing more than a scam. *Don't call the number in the pop-ups. Apple's error and warning messages never include a phone number.*
Apple does not send unsolicited email messages or make unsolicited phone calls to request personal or financial information or fix your device. Treat all unsolicited phone calls or pop-ups with skepticism. Do not provide any personal information..."

".......This step is needed if the site which is showing the "Virus Alert from Apple" pop-up will not allow you to close your browser.
On your keyboard, press the Command + Option + Escape keys simultaneously. This will open the "Force Quit" application window.
In the "Force Quit", click on Safari, Chrome, Firefox or any other browser in which your are seeing the "Virus Alert from Apple" pop-up.
Click the button that says "Force Quit". This will forcefully end your browser, thus closing the "Virus Alert from Apple" pop-up.
If you cannot switch from the unresponsive app, press Command + Option + Shift + Esc for three seconds to force it to quit. This key combination tells macOS to force quit the front-most app.Alternatively, if you are using Safari or any other browser, you can disconnect your Internet, then open the web browser, navigate from the malicious web page, then reconnect to the Internet........>"
_


----------



## PigSquealer

What everybody has posted above other than Malwarebytes does not work on an iPad. I installed Malwarebytes about two hours ago so I could get back on SOtW. It’s $12 a year with one month free trial. That’s less than a dollar a month. It just made my iPad a new creature. The speed is better than new. Blocking pop-ups is working fabulous. For the phone this app blocks unwanted calls and for text messaging if you choose so. No family sharing plan. Although my phone and iPad are linked. App installed on both, one fee.
After watching the video it took all of about five minutes to complete the process from a three minute video. You’ll find the video under help.


----------



## Dave Dolson

I just did what milandro suggested in Post 38. We'll see if that works. DAVE


----------



## Dave Dolson

Well, that didn't work . . . I was re-directed from SOTW to the same page after I did what milandro suggested in PREFERENCES. DAVE


----------



## PigSquealer

Dave Dolson said:


> Well, that didn't work . . . I was re-directed from SOTW to the same page after I did what milandro suggested in PREFERENCES. DAVE


Dave, get the app on post #22 Pete posted. For $12 I can't believe the world of difference it made on my devices.


----------



## clarnut

FWIW- I have found the same issues on SOTW. It is the only place I get this. Thee are no issues on my computer.r


----------



## lydian

Why should we have to install extra software for a problem created entirely by this site and its "advertisers"? SOTW needs to fix it on their end. I have no such issues with any other site.


----------



## shortwhite

Yep. Happened to me right here on good old SOTW several weeks ago. Malwarebytes took care of it for me.


----------



## Dave Dolson

I don't think I should pay anything to fix this SOTW issue. SOTW should fix it immediately. DAVE


----------



## kfoster

I just had it happen when looking at a thread about YAS 21 and YAS 23 saxophones, Here is the web address.

http://your-mac-security-analysis.n...YRd81oiEHWfjf7DLAkE_Sw3E2Ec4YWHT5JlTYWZr9qo#b


----------



## Guto

This site has become unusable. These pop ups now happen very often. Extremely annoying. Someone at the site management fix this please!


----------



## milandro

Dave Dolson said:


> Well, that didn't work . . . I was re-directed from SOTW to the same page after I did what milandro suggested in PREFERENCES. DAVE


well, if the pop up doesn't get blocked, then you should install Ad block.

Have you opted-in when SOTW asked if they could send you targeted ads? That was when the site was taken over.

I have opted out . I think that this may be the reason why I don't get any of this redirects.


----------



## Trav1s

Mac/iphone user here and I have experienced these redirects on both platforms. The message I am getting most often is prompting me to upgrade flash. I will try to get a screen shot when it happens. What is interesting is that this just started for me during the last week. 

I will try accessing the site on an Ubuntu linux computer for reference.


----------



## Trav1s

While on the forum home page this just happened will on my Mac Mini running OSX 10.14.6 and Safari.



> https://s3.amazonaws.com/1727add8-9...1MUU3QzNGRUQwQzA3QzQxNzk4RjU4OTdEOEIvTXh1Vm0=


----------



## milandro

Third party advertising... delivering personalized content :Rant::soapbox:


----------



## Trav1s

And on the older MacBook Pro running 10.13.6 on Safari



> https://restoreadvancedgreatlyprodu...=forum.saxontheweb.net&qs1=Adobe Flash Player


----------



## Trav1s

Ran Malwarebytes on both machines and they are clean. FWIW


----------



## milandro

Trav1s said:


> Ran Malwarebytes on both machines and they are clean. FWIW


exactly like mine, I am sure these are " ads" . If you click to upgrade or to clean up they may send you malware though.


----------



## Trav1s

milandro said:


> exactly like mine, I am sure these are " ads" . If you click to upgrade or to clean up they may send you malware though.


You are right - click on the displayed page and indeed the user will download malware (key logger or other various nefarious options). I believe the proper term for what is happening is a "browser hijack."

The big question: Why did they just become so much more frequent?


----------



## Pete Thomas

PigSquealer said:


> Dave, get the app on post #22 Pete posted. For $12 I can't believe the world of difference it made on my devices.





Dave Dolson said:


> I don't think I should pay anything to fix this SOTW issue.


There is no need to pay anything. It works free for 90 days. After that you will probably realise it is worth the money, but either way you would have removed the malware from fake Adobe Flash installer and not fall for it again.

EDIT:
Actiually it seems to still work beyond 90 days, just doesn't do real time scans but that's OK.

(As mentioned this is the one that Apple themselves are recommending)



Dave Dolson said:


> SOTW should fix it immediately. DAVE


They may well need to upgrade to a better forum software, a lot of people would hate that (per a recent discussion on this)


----------



## milandro

Trav1s said:


> You are right - click on the displayed page and indeed the user will download malware (key logger or other various nefarious options). I believe the proper term for what is happening is a "browser hijack."
> 
> The big question: Why did they just become so much more frequent?


Not in my case.

I don't have any redirect and the reason may be, the opt out that I used back then (not out of wisdom but sheer distrust of any such thing).



Pete Thomas said:


> They may well need to upgrade to a better forum software, a lot of people would hate that (per a recent discussion on this)


I don't think this is a software problem because otherwise we would all have it. I woulod seriously question VS to reveal if they have sold THIRD PARTY COOKIES and POPO up ads to any or all of these people, I am quite sure that the answer (if they at all know who bought these rights) is YES.


----------



## Pete Thomas

I suspect it is all related to this:

https://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?341602-Amazon-pop-up-ad

We should probably merege threads though I am not sure if it is the same, ie advertsisers putting bad code in the ads being served or else the Fake Flash installer


----------



## milandro

I am quite sure that advertisers are given the rights to produce pop ups and that nobody is really checking all too well who the advertisers are and what they advertise.

I can only speculate that level of monitoring by VS doesn’t appear to show any degree of alertness to these issues.


----------



## VSadmin

I've sent a fresh report of these. Thanks for the patience

Kevin


----------



## PigSquealer

milandro said:


> well, if the pop up doesn't get blocked, then you should install Ad block.
> 
> Have you opted-in when SOTW asked if they could send you targeted ads? That was when the site was taken over.
> 
> I have opted out . I think that this may be the reason why I don't get any of this redirects.


Where the hell is that I've never seen that!


----------



## PigSquealer

Pete Thomas said:


> There is no need to pay anything. It works free for 90 days. After that you will probably realise it is worth the money, but either way you would have removed the malware from fake Adobe Flash installer and not fall for it again.
> 
> EDIT:
> Actiually it seems to still work beyond 90 days, just doesn't do real time scans but that's OK.
> 
> (As mentioned this is the one that Apple themselves are recommending)


I loaded the app before I saw your post 22. If I could've opened this site and had it work properly..... I wouldn't of spent $12. I knew a free 90 day trial subscription was available I just couldn't find it. Everything on my iPad was crashing. Not a good time to go shopping. Anyone else having the same issue I would deem it worth the $12 to save a $1000 computer. The issues went beyond safari and this website. It also corrupted all three of my mailboxes.
If you Google this subject there are tons of complaints online. It's just not this website. Refer back to the picture I posted on #39


----------



## ratracer

Well, I pretty much use Firefox on PC laptop and android phone. I've never received the unsolicited popup on the phone (Galaxy S*) nor while browsing SoTW (*knocks on wood*) I have received it on other websites though, a couple in particular. Have always been able to close the tab down or ctrl-alt-del --> Task Manager and end Firefox session. Never did shut down/restart computer to rectify situation. It does seem to be a malicious popup though that can hang Firefox up. I've never clicked on the pop up or the "X" to close it. Just shut Firefox down using Task Manager...


----------



## Pete Thomas

PigSquealer said:


> Where the hell is that I've never seen that!


I couldn't find it in settings, but I'm sure if you delete cookies it may well present itself.

But don't balme me if deleting cookies breaks something else


----------



## bokagee

Running Firefox V.69.0 on a Mac, it is easily configured to suppress popups and ads, and is free.


----------



## PigSquealer

Pete Thomas said:


> I couldn't find it in settings, but I'm sure if you delete cookies it may well present itself.
> 
> But don't balme me if deleting cookies breaks something else


All my pop up blockers are on. Have been wiping cookies every couple of hours for three days. Nothing has popped up. Search and destroy presented nothing. Although after loading the malware THEN wiping the cookies the site speed increased greatly. Other than having to login on all my websites subscriptions nothing has broken  I use a iPad for Sotw exclusively. In fact all my play sites are on this disposable thing.


----------



## Brujo

I’ve had this sort of thing on a variety of sites. Believe it is often associated with third party ads, but haven’t dug deep enough into it to know if it’s fed by the ad source, or somehow abuses the interface between the site and the advertiser (pretty sure it's one of those things that we cybersecurity geeks call “cross site scripting” or “cross site request forgery” or something like that). Anyway it’s likely not SOTW but rather some of the advertisers to blame.

One other thing that worries me is that you can’t be sure what you are actually allowing when you click on their button. It could be that they have relabeled some function and you just granted permission to do anything on your computer instead of what you thought you authorized. Or worst case you install the software package but it has undisclosed malicious functions and takes over your computer. Lots of nasty possibilities.


----------



## lydian

So is SOTW going to attempt to root out these nasty advertisers, or are they just going to keep blaming the victim (us)? If you've got unscrupulous advertisers, get rid of them. Don't force us to live with it and run ad blockers and constantly delete cookies and the like. I'm sure your legitimate advertisers wouldn't appreciate that very much either.


----------



## milandro

PigSquealer said:


> Where the hell is that I've never seen that!


*I knew that I was going to jinx myself by exposing this , today I had that pop up window and this time I could only go on by agreeing which is going to expose me to all sorts of problems *

This morning my access was welcomed by THAT pop up!

This is the Privacy statement by VS

https://www.verticalscope.com/site-privacy-policy/index.php?site=saxontheweb.net

I have not understood how to change my choice in the privacy center!
\

This SHOULD explain how, wish me luck!
https://www.verticalscope.com/site-...ssing-or-correcting-your-personal-information


----------



## milandro

*READ THIS*

Privacy Policy 
Last updated: May 15, 2018
This Privacy Policy describes how VerticalScope Inc. and its subsidiaries and corporate affiliates (collectively, 'VerticalScope', 'we', 'us' or 'our') collects personal information in connection with our websites and mobile or other applications on which this Privacy Policy is posted or linked to (collectively, the 'Site'), and how this information may be used, shared and safeguarded. Personal information is information about you as an identifiable Site visitor.

By visiting our Site or otherwise providing us with personal information, you agree that we may collect, use and share your personal information as described in this Privacy Policy. If you do not agree, please do not visit our Site or provide us with any personal information. We may at any time and at our sole discretion update this Privacy Policy by posting the updated Privacy Policy here along with the date on which the Privacy Policy was changed. Any changes will be effective immediately upon the posting of or linking to the revised Privacy Policy on our Site.

QUICK LINKS

Click on one of the links below to jump to the listed section:

Information we collect
How we use the information we collect
Cookies, tracking technologies and interest-based advertising
How we share your personal information
How we store and protect your personal information
Links to external content
Children
Accessing and correcting your personal information
Users from the European Union
Your choices
How to contact us
1. Information we collect

In general, you may visit our Site without providing any personal information. However, in order to use certain features of our Site, we may need to collect your personal information. For example:

We collect your username, email address or telephone number, and password when you create an account or public user profile. For some Sites you may be required to provide additional information such as your date of birth or the type of vehicle you own. We collect additional information that you choose to add to your account or public user profile, such as a profile picture or information about your hobbies and interests.
We collect your name, contact information and payment card information when you purchase a product or service through our Site (such as a subscription or classified advertisement).
If you use a social media account to create an account on our Site, to log-in to our Site, or if you otherwise interact with a social media service through our Site (such as by using a plug-in), we will receive personal information from the social media service, such as your username, email address, gender, public profile information and any other information that you have agreed to share with us, whether explicitly or through your privacy settings.
Our Site may offer public forums or communication platforms that allow you to communicate with other users, post information, content, images, photos or videos, post your opinions on surveys, or submit reviews or ratings (collectively, your 'Content'). Your Content will be associated with your public user profile. Your Content and public user profile is public, unencrypted and non-confidential. This means that it can be read and used by others, including advertisers. We are not responsible for the information you choose to submit in these public areas. You should exercise caution when deciding to disclose personal information in public areas of our Site.
We collect geographical location information if the Site you are using is location-enabled and your device transmits location data and/or your IP address, so we can provide location-specific information to you.
We may collect personal information when you participate in a survey, poll, contest or promotion, such as your name and contact information and responses to survey or poll questions or the information you provide on a contest entry form.
We may collect other personal information with your consent or where required or permitted by law.
We, our service providers and third party advertising partners also collect information about Site visitors automatically using cookies and other tracking technologies. See Cookies, tracking technologies and interest-based advertising below.

2. How we use the information we collect

We generally use the personal information we collect to provide the product, service, feature or information you have requested and for our reasonable business purposes, including:

to manage our Site and provide our services, such as to create and administer accounts and facilitate the use and enjoyment of forums and communication platforms;
to enable geographic-specific features, such as geographic-specific pricing and information;
to process payments;
to notify you of changes to your account or our Site's services, terms, conditions or policies and to provide you with administrative messages, updates, legal notices, technical notices or security alerts;
to customize your user experience, including by tailoring the advertisements that are displayed to you to make them more useful and relevant to you;
to conduct research and development, analyze and understand trends and user behaviour and to improve our Sites, products and services;
to respond to your inquiries and provide you with technical and other support;
to ensure compliance with our Terms of Use and prevent fraud;
to provide you with newsletters, information, promotional offers and other advertising about us or our advertising partners;
to facilitate your participation in a contest or similar promotion, or a survey or poll;
to meet contractual obligations; and
for other purposes with your consent or as permitted or required by law.
3. Cookies, tracking technologies and interest-based advertising

We, our service providers and third-party advertising partners use technologies that automatically collect information about Site visitors.

We automatically collect information about how you access, navigate and leave our Site, including the website you came from before visiting our Site, what browser type and operating system you are using, the internet protocol (IP) address you are accessing the Site from, your mobile device ID or Advertising ID if you visit our Site from a mobile device, the pages of our Site that you are navigating through, the date and time of your visit, how long you spend on our Site or certain pages of our Site, and what website you go to after visiting our Site. This information may be used to determine how many visitors visit our Site or certain areas of our Site, how long they remain on our Site, whether they use the hyperlinks we provide or respond to advertising and to tailor our advertisements to you. We may share this information with partners who referred you to our Site, and with advertising partners, who may use the information to optimize the traffic they send to us and for delivering targeted ads to you when you visit other websites.

We, our service providers and third-party advertising partners collect information about Site visitors using cookies and other tracking technologies (including browser cookies, pixels and Adobe Flash). We use these technologies to remember your preferences and facilitate your navigation of our Site. We and our service providers and third-party advertising partners also use these technologies to track your activities on our Site and other websites, including the websites and web pages that you visited, the ads or content that you clicked on and the search terms you used, in order to deliver tailored advertising to you. We may also share a hashed or encrypted version of your email address or telephone number with advertising partners so that you may be served with tailored advertising on our websites or other third party websites. These advertising partners are not permitted to use your hashed or encrypted email address for any other purpose.

If you would prefer not to accept cookies, most browsers will allow you to: (i) change your browser settings to notify you when you receive a cookie, which lets you choose whether or not to accept it; (ii) disable existing cookies; or (iii) set your browser to automatically reject any cookies. You may also set your e-mail options to prevent the automatic downloading of images that may contain technologies that would allow us to know whether you have accessed our e-mail and performed certain functions with it. If you don't want us to share your hashed or encrypted email address with advertising partners, simply opt-out of our promotional communications. See Your Choices below.

At this time, we do not respond to browser 'do not track' signals. However, you may also opt-out of network advertising programs that track your activities across multiple websites to deliver personalized advertising content to you. Please visit Digital Advertising Alliance of Canada Opt-Out Page, European Interactive Digital Advertising Alliance, NAI Opt-Out Page and the Ad Choices Opt-Out Page.

We use Google Analytics to help us understand how our Site visitors use the Site, and as well as certain features of Google Analytics Display Advertising to advertise online, sell advertising and to develop content. You can opt out of Google Analytics and customize Google's Display Network ads. Please visit Google's Ad Settings and Google Analytics Opt-out Browser Add-on. Please visit How Google uses data when you use our partners' sites or apps for a description of how Google uses information sent by our browser and for ways you can control the information sent to Google.

4. How we share your information

We may share information we collect about you in the following circumstances.

Advertising partners 
We share information with our third-party advertising partners as described in the Cookies, tracking technologies and interest-based advertising section above.

Service Providers 
We may use service providers (including affiliates acting in this capacity) to provide services to us or to you on our behalf. For example, our service providers may host our Site, analyze data collected from our Site, provide customer service on our behalf, administer our promotions, facilitate and process transactions and payments, provide marketing or promotional assistance, distribute emails and other communications, post our advertisements (including online through targeted advertising campaigns), and collect your feedback on our Site and advertisements. We share your personal information with our service providers solely for the purposes of providing services to you and to us. They are not permitted to use your personal information for other purposes. Some of our service providers are located outside of Canada, including in the United States. While your personal information is located outside Canada it will be subject to legal requirements applicable to our service providers, for example, lawful requirements to disclose personal information to national security agencies or government authorities in certain circumstances. For EU residents see Users from the European Union section below.

Aggregate or de-identified information
We may use your personal information to create aggregate statistics and de-identified data. We may use, share and sell this information for any purpose.

With your consent
We may share your personal information with third parties with your consent. For example, if you provide us with your contact information, such as an e-mail address, for the purposes of signing up for information, newsletters, contests, or marketing offers from a third party, or for receiving business offers or service quotes from a third party, we may share your personal information for that purpose. Once shared, your personal information will be subject to the privacy policy of that third party.

Business Transactions
We may disclose personal information to third parties in connection with the proposed or actual financing, securitization, insuring, sale, assignment or other disposal of all or part of VerticalScope or our business or assets. These third parties may use the information, for the purposes of evaluating and/or completing the proposed transaction. We will use reasonable efforts to ensure that our successors or assigns process the information we transfer to them in a manner that is consistent with this Privacy Policy.

Other 
We may disclose your personal information in other circumstances where permitted or required by law or other legal process. For example, we may disclose your personal information: (a) to collect a debt owed to us; (b) as necessary to comply with a subpoena, warrant, court order or other legal process; (c) if disclosure is requested by an investigatory body, law enforcement official or governmental authority which has lawful authority to request the disclosure of the information in respect of an investigation or other legal process; or (d) if we have reasonable grounds to believe that the information relates to a breach of an agreement or contravention of a law, or to protect the personal safety of our users or defend our rights or property.

5. How we store and protect personal information

Personal information is maintained on our servers (or those of our service providers). In an effort to protect your personal information against unauthorized access or disclosure. For example, accounts you create on our Sites are password protected. In identified parts of our Sites, we use SSL-encryption to protect data transmissions. We limit access to personal information to employees, representatives and service providers who require access in connection with their job responsibilities. Please note it is not possible to transmit data with absolute security over the internet, and we cannot and do not guarantee the security of your personal information.

6. Links to external content

Our Site may link or direct you to other websites, services or external content provided by third parties. We do not exercise any control over these third party websites or services. We are not responsible for the privacy practices of such third party websites or services. We recommend that you read the privacy policy for any third party website that you visit or service that you use.

7. Children

Our Sites are not directed to and we do not knowingly request or collect personal information from children - persons under 13 years of age, or another age if required by applicable law - without prior verifiable parental consent. If we become aware that we have unknowingly collected personal information about a child without verifiable parental consent, we will delete this information from our records or, if that is not reasonable, we will take reasonable available steps to de-identify the information.

8. Accessing or correcting your personal information

We encourage you to keep your personal information accurate and up to date. You can access and correct the information in your account or public user profile by logging in to your account or profile and making the necessary edits.

You can request access to or correction of your personal information in our custody or control by contacting us as set out below. We may take reasonable steps to authenticate your identity before providing you with access to your personal information or making corrections. Please also note that in some cases we may not be able to provide you with the personal information you have requested (for example, if the information is subject to solicitor-client privilege or contains personal information of others that cannot be severed).

9. Users from the European Union

This section of the Privacy Policy applies only if you use our website, mobile or other applications covered by this Privacy Policy from a country that is a Member State of the European Union, and supplements the information in this Privacy Policy.

VerticalScope Inc. is the data controller for processing of information defined as personal data under applicable data protection law ('Personal Data').

Retention
Your personal information will be retained for as long as reasonably necessary for the purposes set out above, considering criteria such as applicable rules on statute of limitations, legal requirements and the duration of your use of our Site and receipt of our services.

Legal Basis for Data Processing
We process Personal Data for the purposes set out in this Privacy Policy, as described above. Our legal basis to process Personal Data includes processing that is: necessary for the performance of the contract between you and VerticalScope (for example, to provide you with the services you request and to process payments); necessary to comply with legal requirements (for example, to comply with applicable accounting rules and to make mandatory disclosures to law enforcement); necessary for our legitimate interests (for example, to manage our relationship with you and to improve the Site and our services); and based on your consent (for example, to communicate with you about our products and services and provide you with marketing information), which may subsequently be withdrawn at any time (by emailing [email protected]) without affecting the lawfulness of processing based on consent before its withdrawal.

In some instances, you may be required to provide us with Personal Data for processing as described above, in order for us to be able to provide you all of our services, and for you to use all the features of our website.

International Transfers of Personal Data
Our personnel and some of the third-parties to whom we disclose Personal Data (as set out above) may be located in countries outside of the European Economic Area ('EEA'), including in countries that may not provide the same level of data protection as your home country. We take appropriate steps to ensure that recipients of your Personal Data are bound to duties of confidentiality and, where required under law, we implement measures such as standard data protection contractual clauses to ensure that any transferred Personal Data remains protected and secure. A copy of these clauses can be obtained by emailing [email protected].

Your Rights
You may be entitled, in accordance with applicable law, to object to or request the restriction of processing of your Personal Data, and to request access to, rectification, erasure and portability of your own Personal Data. Requests should be submitted by contacting us by emailing [email protected] verticalscope.com.

If you are aware of changes or inaccuracies in your information, you should inform us of such changes so that our records may be updated or corrected. You may lodge a complaint with a supervisory authority, in particular in the EU Member State of your habitual residence, if you consider that our processing of your Personal Data infringes applicable law.

*10. Your Choices

You may opt out of receiving promotional communications from us at any time by following the unsubscribe instructions included in each communication and/or by selecting your communication preferences in an account or profile.

You may be able to control the information we received from your device or from third parties (such as social media networks) by changing your device settings, browser settings or privacy settings.
You may withdraw your consent to our collection, use or disclosure of your personal information, subject to contractual or legal restrictions and reasonable notice. However, if you withdraw your consent to certain collections, uses or disclosures of your personal information, we may not be able to provide you with certain products or services.*

11. How to contact us

If you have any questions or comments about this Privacy Policy, please contact us at:

[email protected]

Privacy Officer
111 Peter, Suite 901
Toronto, Ontario
M5V 2H1
Canada


----------



## Pete Thomas

milandro said:


> *I knew that I was going to jinx myself by exposing this , today I had that pop up window and this time I could only go on by agreeing which is going to expose me to all sorts of problems *
> 
> This morning my access was welcomed by THAT pop up!
> 
> This is the Privacy statement by VS
> 
> https://www.verticalscope.com/site-privacy-policy/index.php?site=saxontheweb.net
> 
> I have not understood how to change my choice in the privacy center!
> \
> 
> This SHOULD explain how, wish me luck!
> https://www.verticalscope.com/site-...ssing-or-correcting-your-personal-information


You get that popup if you delete the SOTW cookies (there are about 15 of them even without logging in)

Good luck in finding how to change ad settings or preferences, I couldn't. Not in my profile, not in any link in the privacy policy. The lack of clarity in this is probably a contravention of GDPR.


----------



## milandro

I couldn’t find any preferences anywhere to be changed. I didn’t delete the cookies and this morning it blocked me and my sole option was to accept.

There are no free lunches on Internet.


----------



## Pete Thomas

PigSquealer said:


> Where the hell is that I've never seen that!


You should see it if you delete the SOTW cookies.


----------



## milandro

I saw it this morning after a couple of years for the first time without ANY deletion .

You aslo see it if you access in private mode.


----------



## Pete Thomas

milandro said:


> I couldn't find any preferences anywhere to be changed. I didn't delete the cookies and this morning it blocked me and my sole option was to accept.


The only preferences I can find are about receiving email notifications etc:

https://forum.saxontheweb.net/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## milandro

this is what I saw too, VS should have been way more forthcoming about this.

Anny possibility to “ opt out” ( if there is any) is buried under tons of words.

I think that some of us will seriously consider their options and one may be to abandon the forum


----------



## Pete Thomas

milandro said:


> I saw it this morning after a couple of years for the first time without ANY deletion .


That could be someone at VS resetting it to show again as if for the first time.

I think it has changed since a couple of months back because I remember a version that had about six different options of types of ad. As you say this one only has the option of ads tailored to your interests.

What we need to realise (and CSAdmin can correct me if I'm wrong) is that their main source of income will be from those people who are not signed up forum users, but mostly from people finding the site via a serach engine. If they don't find what they want equickly then one of the natural things to do is click on an ad (especially if they just happen to be in the market for a Thai wife)


----------



## milandro

I am very disappointed.

I am considering my options at this time.


----------



## Pete Thomas

So much for no politics!









(I know it's just a law society ad, but the mere mention of that word...)


----------



## TSax80

I only use Firefox in the private mode, have AdBlock running, and use CCleaner daily to delete all cookies etc. CCleaner might also help to get rid of that malware stuff.
The downside is I always have to re-login in forums, Amazon and whereever I need to login, the upside is I never ever had any problem with malware, virusses and such things.
I hope I´ll stay that lucky.


----------



## Trav1s

I am a user of another forum that is hosted by VerticalScope and it is going through the same problems. It is all about the money.

I would consider purchasing an ad-free membership if it was an option.


On a different note - I ran Onyx (after tweaking advanced settings) on my MBP and deleted all cookies. Wonder if that will make a difference?


----------



## MartinMusicMan

I'm using Chrome browser on a Macbook and I've never had this problem.


----------



## PipeTobacco

I do not know if this information will be helpful or not.... I too have had that “virus” warning pop up for me in the following situations.... a) it has only been happening when I access SOTW, b) it happens when using my iPhone and when using Safari, c) it has NOT happened when I visit here using my PC (running Firefox or Google Chrome). The above has been consistent for me across several different Internet connections. 

Not sure if this is useful information, but I hope it may be.

PipeTobacco


----------



## lydian

PipeTobacco said:


> I do not know if this information will be helpful or not.... I too have had that "virus" warning pop up for me in the following situations.... a) it has only been happening when I access SOTW, b) it happens when using my iPhone and when using Safari, c) it has NOT happened when I visit here using my PC (running Firefox or Google Chrome). The above has been consistent for me across several different Internet connections.
> 
> Not sure if this is useful information, but I hope it may be.
> 
> PipeTobacco


My experience has been exactly the same. Only happens in Safari on iPhone and only with SOTW.


----------



## Dave Dolson

Had it happen again yesterday evening, requiring me to shut down Safari, then re-open Safari. Running a MacBook Pro and Safari and only on SOTW. DAVE


----------



## MartinMusicMan

Seems like one obvious thing to do is run Firefox or Chrome and not Safari. Unless I'm mistaken, nobody is reporting the bad ad when running other browsers, just Safari. If anybody's getting it with other browsers, that would be important to know.


----------



## PigSquealer

I quit using Firefox 15 years ago. Chrome is OK if you’re on PC. I have yet to see any of the common complaint ads on safari. Other than the nasty hack/virus picked up last week All is well. Malwarebytes cleaned up the SOTW mess.

Cleaned the cookies out two times. NO cookies/privacy notice. Still looking. 

Privacy updates May of 2018 ! Interesting, that’s about when VS made changes making the site unstable last year.


----------



## MartinMusicMan

PigSquealer said:


> Chrome is OK if you're on PC.


I have Chrome on my Mac laptop and on 2 Mac desktops. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## lydian

Just happened again. Here's the url
https://certyvpn.com/action_z/04/?s...cOQIuxRHfoFmW7rc&lptoken=15e57039843005d73093


----------



## lydian

And again
https://extravagantinwardness.club/...d399310_512130&pixel=1570838882mb24258221581#


----------



## Guto

Can someone in the forum administration comment on what you are doing to resolve this please? ASAP


----------



## Pete Thomas

BTW, one other symptom of the Adobe install malware is thayt when you do a Google search, you see more than the usual number of listing labeled as "Ad" inside a box to the left of the listing. Normally you will see only one or two. But this malware will cause half a dozen or so.


----------



## Trav1s

Logged into SOTW with Chrome on the Mini in home office and it has been redirect-free for nearly 24 hours. Lesson learned.

As mentioned before, I'd consider a subscription to be ad free.


----------



## Brujo

mdavej said:


> So is SOTW going to attempt to root out these nasty advertisers, or are they just going to keep blaming the victim (us)? If you've got unscrupulous advertisers, get rid of them. Don't force us to live with it and run ad blockers and constantly delete cookies and the like. I'm sure your legitimate advertisers wouldn't appreciate that very much either.


To be fair, often it is not nasty advertisers it is unscrupulous third parties exploiting technical flaws in the ads and inserting their own abusive content. Problem is that there is no financial incentive for advertisers to invest in eliminating those flaws, getting rid of them costs money and doesn't directly benefit the advertisers who are spending that money.


----------



## lesacks

Just a small observation for people thinking SotW/vscope should fix this or that advertisers should be scrupulous. 
This is just what the web is like.... 99% of it. 
And really it's up to individuals to use the web knowing there are unscrupulous player's out there. For Apple/Safari users, you are lucky to get something that's so visible - most of what goes on is deep under the hood. 

For example, I actually only "browse" the web (as opposed, for example, to using web sites to do real work) with a different browser (Firefox), loaded with cookie blockers etc. And that includes SotW. This is separate from other activities (work, personal) which are also kept separate, separate accounts etc.

Practice safe web.


----------



## Dave Dolson

This problem, in my view, is solely on SOTW's hands. None of us should have to load extra programs or apps or whatever to protect against something that only SOTW is doing to us. I've run Macs since they first hit the market and I've been on SOTW since shortly after it was established, and I have never had this sort of thing happen to me. It seems that many others are having the same negative experience. It is coming to the point where opening SOTW is untenable. 

I suggest that you (SOTW) fix this issue now or risk losing membership. DAVE


----------



## lydian

Dave Dolson said:


> This problem, in my view, is solely on SOTW's hands. None of us should have to load extra programs or apps or whatever to protect against something that only SOTW is doing to us. I've run Macs since they first hit the market and I've been on SOTW since shortly after it was established, and I have never had this sort of thing happen to me. It seems that many others are having the same negative experience. It is coming to the point where opening SOTW is untenable.
> 
> I suggest that you (SOTW) fix this issue now or risk losing membership. DAVE


Yep. I no longer visit the site on my phone. If others follow, SOTW and its advertisers lose money.


----------



## lydian

Brujo said:


> To be fair, often it is not nasty advertisers it is unscrupulous third parties exploiting technical flaws in the ads and inserting their own abusive content. Problem is that there is no financial incentive for advertisers to invest in eliminating those flaws, getting rid of them costs money and doesn't directly benefit the advertisers who are spending that money.


If the advertisers don't patch the holes, then they lose their audience entirely and get no click or view count money. They tolerate this at their own peril. If SOTW becomes unusable, as it has for me, people will stop using it entirely, which hurts the site, its advertisers and all the marketplace vendors. Making functional, secure ad server technology is the cost of doing business. If you can't deliver that, get into a different business. I won't tolerate it.


----------



## Pete Thomas

mdavej said:


> Yep. I no longer visit the site on my phone. If others follow, SOTW and its advertisers lose money.


Not quite. They don't get that much from the members, most income is from non members - ie casual browsers.


----------



## lydian

Pete Thomas said:


> Not quite. They don't get that much from the members, most income is from non members - ie casual browsers.


So the casual browser is more tolerant of sites being hijacked? If I were a casual browser, I would never visit the site again. So everybody still loses money. I think it's foolish to take the attitude that it's ok to pi$$ off and lose members since they aren't as profitable as strangers. Just fix the site please (dump the bad advertisers). Others have managed to fix theirs. Doing nothing is a very bad idea.


----------



## Pete Thomas

mdavej said:


> So the casual browser is more tolerant of sites being hijacked?


Unlikely, but maybe a bit if tyhey don't equate it with SOTW issue, like people here are doing.



mdavej said:


> If I were a casual browser, I would never visit the site again.


But that is the point, they have clicked on an ad because they didn't find what they wanted. But this means income for the owners of SOTW. Why would they worry because the whole point is they made money from that person leaving the site.


----------



## VSadmin

mdavej said:


> Just happened again. Here's the url
> https://certyvpn.com/action_z/04/?s...cOQIuxRHfoFmW7rc&lptoken=15e57039843005d73093


When reporting malicious ads we need to properly log the device used, the browser, and any active add-ons present when you got the ads. Also any screen captures you can grab of any pop-up or ad will help us squash each instance of them. The resolution for each case will differ based on that information, so the better you equip us with information, the better we can work to stay on top of these things

-Gerrit


----------



## lydian

VSadmin said:


> When reporting malicious ads we need to properly log the device used, the browser, and any active add-ons present when you got the ads. Also any screen captures you can grab of any pop-up or ad will help us squash each instance of them. The resolution for each case will differ based on that information, so the better you equip us with information, the better we can work to stay on top of these things
> 
> -Gerrit


In all cases, for every report from every user in this thread, the device is always iPhone and the browser is always Safari. I haven't seen any exceptions to this.

In my case, I have no add-ons.

I will attach screenshots soon.

Thank you for looking into this.


----------



## lydian

Pete Thomas said:


> Unlikely, but maybe a bit if tyhey don't equate it with SOTW issue, like people here are doing.
> 
> But that is the point, they have clicked on an ad because they didn't find what they wanted. But this means income for the owners of SOTW. Why would they worry because the whole point is they made money from that person leaving the site.


I'm kind of astonished one admin is doubling down on the fact that the admins don't care and has chosen to argue with me about the reasons they don't care. At the same time another admin is actually seeking more information so that they can fix the problem. Don't you guys ever communicate with each other?

As far as us unfairly singling out SOTW for no reason, if the average user has, say, 10 tabs open, and only the SOTW tab has the issue, they would most likely attribute it to the SOTW site.

The victim blaming here is astounding.


----------



## Dave Dolson

Gerrit: It happens every day on my laptop computer - sometimes more than once in a row, other times at different hours when I log into SOTW - on a MacBook Pro running Safari. I have already copied the address of the sender (which turns out to be a lengthy compilation of computereze - and maybe the little details may vary - I'm not going to do through each one of them to compare them letter-to-letter). I immediately quit SOTW and Safari, then re-open Safari and log in to SOTW and I do not try to capture the info from the intrusion.

However, if you want me to capture the info for each incident and post them here, I will try, but I would think the first one would be sufficient for you or your computer-whizzes to figure it out. 

To repeat, it is annoying and disruptive and often acts like one of those computer-take-over viruses that denies the user to do anything but click on the links provided in the message . . . it won't quit, it won't go away unless I quit everything, then start over. It is your responsibility to fix this, not mine. DAVE


----------



## Pete Thomas

mdavej said:


> I'm kind of astonished one admin is doubling down on the fact that the admins don't care and has chosen to argue with me about the reasons they don't care.


I didn't say or intend to imply anything like that



mdavej said:


> At the same time another admin is actually seeking more information so that they can fix the problem. Don't you guys ever communicate with each other?


Are you aware that the SOTW admins (I am one of those) are not the same as the Vertical Scope admins? So it isn't the case of one admin and another. They run thousands of forums and have the ability to install and fix software. We just _moderate _this one forum but have no control over the advertising, software issues etc. So we cannot fix this issue, even though we may what is causing it. That side of things is overseen by VSAdmin, who administrate all the many many forums that are owned by Verticalscope. This may give you some idea of what they do:

https://www.verticalscope.com/our-verticals/automotive/

We can communicate and report to them, as I have done many times in the hope of fixing this, just as many helpful members have done. We do that via these forums and you will see that i have reported many issues and suggested ways to fix them.


----------



## MartinMusicMan

mdavej said:


> In all cases, for every report from every user in this thread, the device is always iPhone and the browser is always Safari. I haven't seen any exceptions to this.


Exactly. People using other browsers do not report this problem. I haven't seen any exceptions. Solution: use another browser.



Dave Dolson said:


> It is your responsibility to fix this, not mine. DAVE


You're right. You can stand on principle and be unhappy, or - see above - you can fix the problem and move on.

Edit: Thanks, Pete, for explaining that SOTW can't fix the problem, only VSadmin can. And they have a ton of forums they admin. Solution: use another browser than Safari.


----------



## Thierr

I use Safari as a main browser 99.9% of the time and have yet to experience this issue. I also
experimented with both Firefox and Chrome and both are also malware-free when browsing 
SOTW. Hopefully it stays that way!

I'm assuming I'm not the only one using Safari on SOTW without problems? 

I did experience similar problems on other sites and now using AdblockPlus as well as periodically
running Malwarebytes. So far, fingers crossed, no longer having issues but I appreciate the frustration
others are having.

Cheers.


----------



## VSadmin

These are becoming a network problem on our end. We're trying to battle on a the wide scale now

Kevin


----------



## milandro

milandro said:


>


This is now getting VERY nasty.

I am receiving AGAIN this pop up, but now with every page I open several times

From today this is happening all the time

*I DON'T want to receive any targeted advertising* there are no options to manage this.

The only way to avoid this continuous pop up diarrhea was to AGREE ( the alternative is to no longer use this forum) to accept u targeted adverts as opposed to targeted ones (what a choice!):Rant:

THIS is seriously putting me OFF spending time on this forum:Rant: :Rant::Rant::Rant::soapbox::Rant::Rant::Rant::Rant:


----------



## AddictedToSax

FYI - I'm using AdBlocker on my iPhone most of the time along with Private Internet Access VPN. I haven't had a problem with this. I do turn off the Ad-Blocker when I want to use the Google search on this site. The AdBlocker blocks it otherwise. 

Occasionally the SOTW filter blocks my PIA because it thinks I'm a spammer. I just switch to a different PIA server when that happens and all is well.


----------



## milandro

I don't surf on the phone and use all the known protections on my computer this ridiculous pop up window keeps on appearing even if you accept to receive untargeted ads, of course they want you to agree to monitor you which I am not doing.



milandro said:


>


----------



## VSadmin

milandro said:


> I don't surf on the phone and use all the known protections on my computer this ridiculous pop up window keeps on appearing even if you accept to receive untargeted ads, of course they want you to agree to monitor you which I am not doing.


This Pop up is actually specific to European members who, by law, are required to be informed of these cookies. We use these 3rd party cookies to ensure the ads you may see are of relevant interest to you, it should only pop up once for most users.
If you're seeing it more than once it could be for a number of issues. If you are blocking cookies on the site, preventing them from being saved, or if you click away from the message are some of the ways you may encounter this issue. The pop up will then go away until you clear your cookies, you log in from a new device, or if you log in on an incognito browser.

If it is popping up on every page load, you may also have a corrupted cookie in your session, in which case you should clear cookies and you should see this pop-up once more and then not again once you agree to the terms.
That being said cookies do also naturally expire over a time so you will see it down the road too, but it shouldn't be an every instance issue. If I haven't touched on any reason why you specifically are still seeing the pop-ups, please let me know and I can dig further.

This does not touch on the other malicious ads users are seeing, and we are working on rooting through our ad packages to see the source of these instances. Any and all information you can help us gather will help us fight off this unpleasantness.

-Gerrit


----------



## Guto

Hi Gerrit, thank you for posting! It’s reassuring to hear some reasoning about all of this!
FWIW I haven’t had any page redirects anymore in at least a week now (based in the US).


----------



## Pete Thomas

VSadmin said:


> This Pop up is actually specific to_* European members who, by law, *_are required to be informed of these cookies. .......
> If you're seeing it more than once it could be for a number of issues. If you are blocking cookies on the site


Under European law, surely we have the right to block cookies?


----------



## milandro

apparently many sites use the policy that they can yes inform you they are sending cookies but if you don’t accept you simply can’t use the site

Is this what Vs is serving us? Cookies are allowed on my browser, what’s not allowed is monitoring by web site. After repeated cleaning of the cache and allowing cookies and having answered the pop- up with agree and having exited and re entered the site, for the time being, things are back to where they were before.


----------



## bokagee

Pete Thomas said:


> Under European law, surely we have the right to block cookies?


Under GDPR, technically, yes you do have that right. Some jurisdictions have their own over-riding technicalities; for instance, if you're Italian, law in Italy is that if you click or even scroll on a site after being shown a cookie notice, that implies consent. But for other forms of PII (cookies are PII, they contain a unique identifier for your workstation/browser), consent must be based on clear and transparent notification of processing purposes, with explicit options of consent or deny, with minimal penalty for denying. That is to say that if you block cookies, the entire site should not be blocked from you, only that which won't function without cookie data. Data subjects must be provided a way to change their minds. Some cookie types are exempt: cookies that contain preferences, session cookies, and even anonymized cookies for Google Analytics.

Cookies at play here are most likely 3rd party cookies from advertisers, not session or 1st party cookies placed by this site's code. You can configure your browser to block 3rd party cookies, or use Firefox in private mode as I do. That prevents advertisers' placement of cookies. I suspect it's also the reason I get logged out so often.


----------



## VSadmin

Hello,

As mentioned, 3rd party tracking cookies are used for ad targeting. As they are utilized by the ad sponsors of the site, the site requires your consent to load its targeted ad content, which in turn helps us keep the lights on around here. Rather than implementing these in an underhanded way, the pop-up is our way to help create an informed consent. The "Manage Options" portion helps you control an aspect of what is or is not retained based on what options you select.

These are not instances of Malware, but if you experience issues with the pop-up, my above mentioned steps should help resolve things. If things are not resolved after those steps, please notify us wan we'll work with you to sort things out.

-Gerrit


----------



## PigSquealer

Pete Thomas said:


> Just run malware bytes it will tell you of anything dodgy.


Malwarebytes had an update today.

Where the hell is manage options ?


----------



## VSadmin

Thank you to all who have been reporting, with help for y'all we've managed to pin down one malicious ad source. Hopefully this resolves all instances experienced here, but if you don't see changes in the next few days, please continue to let us know so we can keep working to keep everyone safe and secure.

-Gerrit


----------

